# Catfish Killer Cheese Bait!



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay, fishing Conroe this coming weekend and I picked up a container of this stuff. Opened it up to check out the texture, solidity, etc. How am I suppose to keep this stuff on the hook?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

The only way you will use that bait is with a sponge, well, maybe the only way, but sponge is probably best way. Just be sure that you squeeze the water out each time you dunk the sponge in the bait to keep the water out of the bait. When you pull the line out of the water if you kind of give it a jerk, like you are swhakng water off the hook, it might be better. It catches fish, just a little harder to use than some baits.


----------



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

you mean a regular kitchen sponge cut up in small pieces?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

No, not a regular kitchen sponge. It is a little thicker sponge, you might be better off going to Academy, maybe Walmart, and they have a package of abaout 4 hooks with a sponge already on them.

There is one other way that I use when fishing a thcker bait, like "Premo" that you can get at Walmart, and that is to but the little "catfish tube" sold at those stores, they have large ones and small tubes, I get smaller tube(it has hole up and down it) and I cut the tube into about 4 small pieces. Slide those pieces over a #6 treble hook, it will fit just inside the barbs, the small green tube acts like a cup and holds bait while you fish straight down (will not cast good), then when you rebait, the tube does not hold water, so you do not water down your bait.

All good fishermen learn from other good fishermen. I learned the small green tube trick from Randy, at "CATFISHBOAT" guide service, on lake Conroe.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Cheese bait*

Contact: Darell Taylor alias;Catfishkiller.com
He will explain everything to you.
Terry


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

Get some polyester filling and take a little and put it on a hook.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I just use a little square of terry cloth from a old washrag and hang it on at least two of the hooks of a small treble hook.

Punch it down in the stinky mess and pull it out.

Fish it straight down tightlined with a split shot above the hook. It isn't like other catfish baits where you can set the pole down and watch the tip, you have to hold the rod and be ready to set the hook when you feel the thump. Sort of like crappie fishing, you don't get much of a second chance with that bait.

That cheese bait is the best other than fresh shad that I have used for catching on Lake Conroe. It's worth the extra hassle of trying to keep it on the hook.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree, very well said!! Tight lines to all!


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone used that punch bait i heard them talking on here about t seems like they said it dosent come off unless you pull it off


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

panamafish said:


> anyone used that punch bait i heard them talking on here about t seems like they said it dosent come off unless you pull it off


Catfish Killer is not punch bait...it's dip bait. Used it MANY times years ago. I've only seen it work fished straight down. It won't stay on the hook if you cast.


----------



## chumbuck (Feb 18, 2007)

ive used the "homemade" kind with jello and white cornmeal . it stayed on well. not reall well but as long as your not tryin to cast across the lake its ok. it stains your hands though . but it catches fish.


----------



## rickt300 (Dec 17, 2007)

I make both dip bait and punch bait. I like to use a piece of chamois skin cut an inch and a half long and an inch wide.roll it and sew a stitch or two into it to make a long cup. Put your hook thru the open end. I like to thin the dip bait enough with used cookin oil from a fish fry so I push my tube of chamois into it let it soak and then fish with it. You can catch several fish without rebaiting. Some even use the cheaper absorbant materials made for drying cars off with good results.


----------



## backlashcharlie (Dec 27, 2007)

catfish charlie is all i use the extra sticky dip bait DOES NOT COME OFF unless you want it to then you still have some work

the dough bait is awesome 

and i went out with catfish killer and didnt catch any thing but the weather was bad so we went in after about 30 mins 
but have heard very good things


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 15, 2008)

I discovered Catfish Killer in Conroe and have done really well with it. I have used the ridged, "jelly"-like lures and the tube lures and both cast pretty well. You do have to dry the lures off before you rebait, or it won't stick. Oh, and when I started getting low, I mixed in a little DK...stiffened the consistency up just right. Caught 4 nice channels from the bank with it on Somerville last Sunday ina couple of hours.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

if you are comfortable enough in your manhood or have a girlfriend/wife, get her to buy some cheap *** panty hose. cut them up in small sections and make small baggies(tie each end) to stuff the bait into and stick em on your hook.


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Years ago this ol man would make his own cheese bait and he heated it up in big pot until it was soft, then put cut up sponges in it, give it a stur, let cool. When your ready to fish, just pull out the sqaures and put them on a hook/ trot-line. But after a couple of days take it off and keep the spounges for another round of cook-n-soak......WORKS VERY WELL!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Make sure you take a pair of cheap needle nose pliers or a paint stick to push down the hook into the bait.


----------



## catfish101 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know what the texture of this bait is you are using. I have used a ringed bass worm, and I would cut off about an inch of the biggest end and put it on my hook and push it down into the cheese bait with a stick. This worked good for me.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

chumbuck said:


> ive used the "homemade" kind with jello and white cornmeal . it stayed on well. not reall well but as long as your not tryin to cast across the lake its ok. it stains your hands though . but it catches fish.


 How do you make this stuff?????


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

The ringed catfish worms work well with dip baits. I have don't pretty good with them in certain conditions. You can make your own ringed worm rigs or buy them, they aren't expensive. Wallyworld even has a few with sponges.

Like many others here, I am a firm believer in using what works. I don't really have a favorite bait.


----------

